
Show HN: Star Trek API - ckluczynski
https://github.com/cezarykluczynski/stapi
======
jsnk
Wow, how did you gather the data?

~~~
opless
How it works? STAPI uses publicly available sources, mainly Memory Alpha, to
get its data. Data is cleansed, standardized and put into relational model.

